# Decoy Spreads Let's See 'Em



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

alright guys lets see the pics of decoy spreads you used in the years past.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

last year after the snow in NE


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Is that military netting over the blinds?


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

yes it is.
we had to pull our stuff the night before and re setup in a grain field. the corn had over 6inches in it and the snow blew off the grain only 1" was visible.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is a picture from last year! We had out around 150 full bodies. This spring is going to be a little different with 312 Sillosocks, 120 headed Deadly's, 150 Fullbodies, 60 floaters, and 20 SS Flyers


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

kberggren said:


> Here is a picture from last year! We had out around 150 full bodies. This spring is going to be a little different with 312 Sillosocks, 120 headed Deadly's, 150 Fullbodies, 60 floaters, and 20 SS Flyers


Did you ever kill any with that many???


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes we did kill birds with just that many. We hunted our place the last two seasons with around 120-150 decoys each season we shot around 30-35 birds each season. The first season we had around 60 fullbodies and around 70 old duck decoys fullbodies painted up as snows and blues, while last season we used 150 fullbodies with 2 SS Flyers. Put here was the main reason i believe we did just as good as the first season compared to last season with better decoys was simply WATER. Two years ago there was hardly any water in the Platte Valley and Rainwater basins, we were one of the very few places that was holding water which really helped our hunting out. We had one day where we had 3 different groups of over a 1000 come in at 15-20 yards. There was only 3 of us and not the best shooting but it was something i'll never forget cause that was a first for me. But, this last season with the ice storm we had last winter and the late snow after it all melted there was water every where in the Platte Valley and Rainwater. I would say 1 out of 5 fields had water in it, i had never seen the basins like that! This hurt our hunting since there was so much water but we still shoot snows, lot more singles, pairs, and small groups. This season there isn't that much water but with the increase spread of around 600-700 decoys I can't wait to see how it changes things, hopefully for the better :beer:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

kberggren- any more pictures of the spread?


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are a couple more snow spread pictures, they were all taken on the same day. I'll get a couple this weekend when i'm out at the pond this weekend when we got the big spread out! The last pic is my favorite picture from this season, it was the last sunday of the canada season in NE.
















My dad is taken the picture and i'm second from the right and my brother is next to me on the far right!


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

The last pic didn't go through, here it is!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)




----------

